# A7RII Field Test



## 3kramd5 (Jun 17, 2015)

http://briansmith.com/field-test-sony-a7rii/

Only mention of non-native lenses:

*In my brief tests with Canon EF glass using Metabones, FotodioX and Viltrox Smart Adapters, AF is considerably faster than previous a7-series cameras. Not only is Continuous AF-C tracking possible with the lenses I tested – it’s fast! I’m waiting for a production a7RII with release firmware before I run more extensive tests to update my Canon EF Smart Adapter Compatibility Guide.*


----------



## Eldar (Jun 17, 2015)

Sounds mighty tempting ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2015)

I found his past reviews were spot on.

Time to add 135L and 200Lf2.8 II


----------



## Eldar (Jun 17, 2015)

They opened for pre-orders today, so I ordered body and the Metabone adaptor. I am especially interested in the manual focus capability, but will of course also use it with AF.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> They opened for pre-orders today, so I ordered body and the Metabone adaptor. I am especially interested in the manual focus capability, but will of course also use it with AF.



Me too. I expect to use MF more, but if the AF surprises me, great.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2015)

Eldar said:


> They opened for pre-orders today, so I ordered body and the Metabone adaptor. I am especially interested in the manual focus capability, but will of course also use it with AF.



I refreshed my web browzer at 7:59:55AM this morning through SonyRumor link. Completed the check out by 8:02AM 

I'm looking forward to use this camera and the new batis lenses this summer vaction.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_5Cr-eDZEc

1. AF speed with native lens looks really good @ 3:23

2. AF speed with A-mount seems to be ok. He mentioned camera AF has issue with high contrast @ 4:50. To me, it looks like min AF issue. He was shooting with 70-300mm lens. The distance between him and subject looks quite close.

Single Shot mode, not AF tracking


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here are some new to me (though they've been online for at least a week) larger samples:.

One is at full resolution.


The other 8MP studio sample looks reasonable. Nice color and detail, but who knows what went into it.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm still waiting for someone to test it on an f1.0 lens. Theoretically the BSI sensor should be able to take advantage of much wider apertures than a traditional sensor, but we've never had a working example to test. If it works then we could see a new era of f1.0 lenses.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 21, 2015)

9VIII said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to test it on an f1.0 lens. Theoretically the BSI sensor should be able to take advantage of much wider apertures than a traditional sensor



in what way?


----------

